# Yep-I'm a newbie



## Jezza (Jul 18, 2005)

Hey everyone...I'm new here to control booth...I'm the resident LD at Arlington High School outside of Poughkeepsie, NY...I've got about 5 years of theatrical lighting experience but always on the quest to learn more. At my theater I'm running and ETC Express 48/96, a Sensor 96 and about 80 or so Source 4s with and a whole bunch of 4 circuit strips. 
Thats about it, I'm looking to hook in the concert lighting buisness as soon as I graduate so if anybody needs or wants a young rodie on the east cost in a few years I'm your man. 

Talk to you all soon.


----------



## propmonkey (Jul 18, 2005)

welcome, please feel free to add to our dicussions. its always helpful to have anotehr view point. im sure the welcome wagon will be along shortly


----------



## Peter (Jul 18, 2005)

Howdy and welcome to controlbooth.com!

There are a handful of people arround CB that are currently roadies and many more who work with them all the time. Sounds like you have a nice rig of equipment, my school has the same board, but from the sounds of it, alot fewer lights! 

Please feel free to browse arround the forums and post away, asking questions and adding your thoughts to any existing conversations. 

Welcome to Controlbooth.com
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## foeglass (Jul 18, 2005)

AAhhh felow newbie welcome welcome, wonderful to see a new face. I do hope you stick around there is loads of stuff here.
if u have any question Iam sure....someone can answer it. and once again HOWDY!!!!!


----------



## Foxinabox10 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome and don't make yourself unknown. Share your thoughts, opinions, questions, and ideas with everyone. Maybe you'll solve one of our problems without even knowing it.


----------

